# Help! What is it?



## JoeMcAnally (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi Everyone! 

Recently, my daughter found a bike on the side of the road someone was throwing away and now she and I want to restore it but I can't even figure out what it is?  Any help would be great.  The grips and seat both say Schwinn but I'm thinking it's not a Schwinn (though I could be wrong).  There is a rectangular plate on the front also.  Anyone have any idea what it is?

Joe


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2020)

Postwar Huffman


----------



## bricycle (Apr 7, 2020)

Welcome you guys! Have fun redoing the bike!


----------



## JoeMcAnally (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks!  That's helpful.  I feel pretty naive going into this!  One more question.  I'm having trouble separating the from the front fork.  I think the issue is that the expansion bolt is broken and there isn't anything but a hole in the top of the headset.  Any ideas how to get it apart?  Do bikes that old have expansion bolts?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 8, 2020)

JoeMcAnally said:


> Any ideas how to get it apart? Do bikes that old have expansion bolts?



You are missing the stem bolt from the look of things.  You will need to find one at a local bike shop or if that is not possible I can mail you one.  Anyway, you will want to put the bolt in place but not tighten it down all the way.  Maybe leave it sit proud about 3/8-1/2 inch and then tap the top of the bolt with a rubber/wood mallet or gently with a hammer.  Inside, at the bottom is a wedge that will give way so you can then remove the stem (the part that holds the handle bars).  After which you will be able to remove the fork.


----------



## JoeMcAnally (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks New Mexico!  I’m guessing there are different sized bolts? Should I just buy a whole new expander bolt?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 8, 2020)

JoeMcAnally said:


> Thanks New Mexico!  I’m guessing there are different sized bolts? Should I just buy a whole new expander bolt?



Yes, some may be threaded differently but this is all part of the "stem."  To fix your current situation only a stem bolt with the proper thread size is all you need.  Maybe just this bolt can be purchased but I am not sure it is something a bicycle shop would inventory; typically you are buying a stem assembly with the bolt, stem, and expansion wedge.   On prewar Huffmans they only used a few different stems, the most popular was made by the Wald Co.   As your bike is post war, I am not as familiar with what Huffman was using but likely is was a Wald stem.  Could you please post a side view of the stem close up so a member here can identify it.  An older bicycle shop (or one who works on older bikes) will have some old stems around in which they can salvage a bolt.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 9, 2020)

Schwinn used a 5/16 - 18  hex head bolt. The one I currently have out of a 1955 forged stem is 5 3/4" long. If your bold sheared off and is still screwed into the wedge a 1/4 rod may give you some slop room to where you can beat the wedge down angling it off to the side of the sheared off bolt. Or just get a 5/16 rod or old bolt and see if you can hammer the wedge down. 

Here's what you're dealing with.


----------



## JoeMcAnally (Apr 9, 2020)

This is what I have.  I'm not sure if the bolt is broken or just not there.


----------

